# معايرة خزانات النفط بالطريقة الضوئية



## salem001 (15 يونيو 2007)

معايرة خزانات النفط بالطريقة الضوئية EODR 

تعتبر خزانات السوائل بمختلف أنواعها جزءا هاما من الاقتصاد العالمي , لذلك تتركز الجهود دائما نحو التطوير المستمر لطرق حساب حجومها من حيث رفع دقة و موثوقية القياسات و بالتالي تخفيض ضياعات النفط للحدود الدنيا و السرعة في تنفيذ القياسات مع اعطاء معاييرالأمان ضمن المنشأة و السلامة أثناء العمل الأهمية القصوى و أخيرا اصدار جدول يبين الحجم مقابل كل ميليميتر من ارتفاع السائل ضمن الخزان و هذا الجدول معطى لدرجة حرارة و كثافة محددتين, وتكون الحجوم مصححة من الأخطاء الناجمة عن التمدد الحراري لجدران الخزان و الناجم عن درجة حرارة السائل المخزن و الوسط المحيط و كذلك عن الضغط الستاتيكي الناجم عن كثافة السائل المخزن. معايرة الخزان تقسم الى ثلاث عمليات معايرة مترابطة و هي معايرة قاع الخزان, معايرة السقف العائم و أخيرا معايرة جدار الخزان و سنبحث معايرة كل من هذه الأجزاء على حدة لنصل في النهاية الى استصدار جدول المعايرة الذي يعطي الحجم بدرجة حرارة التشغيل للسائل المخزن وذلك مقابل أي ارتفاع للسائل ضمن الخزان 






وتتم بعملية تسوية عادية بأستخدام مستوي مرجعي يمكن انشاؤه باستخدام جهاز ليزر دوار و تعطي دقة بحدود %0.5 من الحجم, و يتعلق عدد النقاط الممسوحة بقطر الخزان. فيتم حساب الاحداثيات الثلاثة لكل نقطة من القاع. ملاحظة: يشترط عند استخدام هذه الطريقة ان يكون قاع الخزان ثابت ولا يتغير شكله عند المسير فوقه و يجب ان يكون له شكلا هندسيا ما, أما اذا لم تتحقق هذه الشروط عندها يجب معايرة القاع بالسائل.




معايرة السقف العائم
يتم قياس مستوى السائل عند بداية معايرة السقف و عند النهاية, فيتم قياس الحجم النظري بين المستويين Vth=(ς/Л-2T)² x Л/4 x (He-Hb) حجم السائل الواصل للخزان عبر المضخة Vi=Vread x adjustment factor و يكون وزن السقف Roof weight=( Vth- Vi) x density يتم حساب كثافة سائل المعايرة بأخذ عينة منه و حساب كثافتها في المختبر . أما التصحيح ( خطأ قراءة العداد ) فيتم حسابه كالآتي: يملىء الخزان المعياري المرجعي بمقدار ما من السائل, فنحصل بالتالي على قراءتين للحجم احداهما من العداد و الأخرى من الخزان المعياري, فيكون التصحيح الواجب اجراءه على قراءة العداد: Vm= 2001.01 liter, Vs= 2010.1 liter, »» (Vs-Vm) per 2000 liter و هو التصحيح الواجب اضافته لقراءة العداد بكل 2000 ليتر . 




معايرة الجزء الاسطوانى(جدار الخزان)
إن الجزء الأكثر أهمية من جدول المعايرة هو الجزء الاسطواني, نظرا لأن معظم العمليات على السائل المخزون(بيع شراء تحويل) تتم ضمن هذا الجزء من الخزان. يتم استخدام حجم القاع فقط من أجل عمليات الجرد الدورية, و كتلة السقف العائم تستخدم فقط عند بداية أو نهاية طوفان السقف. لهذا السبب يجب أن تتم معايرة الجزء الاسطواني من الخزان باستخدام أكثر طرق المعايرة تطورا. حيث أن طريقتنا في المعايرة تعتبر أفضل الطرق ليس فقط من حيث الدقة فحسب بل أيضا من حيث قصر الوقت اللازم للمعايرة. طرق المعايرة المتوفرة Small tanks, up to 8 meters diameter: -Strapping (non-isolated) (ISO 7507-1) -Liquid (isolated) (ISO 4269) Other tanks, from 8 meters diameter: -Strapping (ISO 7507-1) -Optical Reference Line (ISO 7507-2) -Optical Triangulation (ISO 7507-3) -EODR internal (ISO 7507-4) -EODR external (ISO 7507-5) All methods are adopted by Organisation Internationale de Metrology Legale (OIML) For legal metrology (IR71), and the Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards (API) كيفية اختيار الطريقة المثلى للمعايرة - بالنسبة للخزانات التي لا تتجاوز أقطارها الثمانية أمتار يتم اختيار طريقة المعايرة بحسب الحالة العملية للخزان ( معزول أو غير معزول ). - أما الخزانات ذوات الأقطار أكبر من ثمانية أمتار فيمكن تطبيق أي من طرق المعايرة عليها و هنا سنختار و بلاشك أكثرها دقة و هي الطريقة الليزرية. و عندما يؤخذ بالاعتبار الزمن اللازم للمعايرة فإن الطر يقة الليزرية هي الوحيدة القابلة للتطبيق. يتم تطبيق الطريقة الضوئية باستخدام جهاز /المحطة المتكاملة/ و يتم بواسطته قياس و حساب الاحداثيات الثلاثة لكل نقطة من جدار الخزان و يتم اختيار هذه النقاط ضمن كل حلقة من الخزان على منسوبين 20% و 80% من ارتفاع كل حلقة أما كثافة هذه النقاط فتتناسب طرديا مع زيادة قطر الخزان.




دقة القياس:
Older methods (+/-0, 05% to +/-0, 10%) Strapping, Optical Reference Line, Optical Triangulation. Latest development EODR (+/-0, 02% or better) 
ملاحظة تمتاز الطريقة الليزرية بأنها قابلة للتطبيق داخليا أو من خارج الخزان لهذا السبب فإن عملية اعادة المعايرة للخزانات أثناء الخدمة تعتبر خيار جيد من أجل زيادة الدقة للجزء الاسطواني من جدول يعطى فيه حجم القاع ووزن السقف العائم. الفائدة المادية نتيجة المعايرة بالطريقة الضوئية: بالمقارنة السريعة لدقة القياس بالطريقة الضوئية مع غيرها من الطرق , و اذا تم تحويل حجم الخزان الى مايقابلها من كمية من البراميل بسعر 25 دولار للبرميل الواحد / السعر الحالي حوالي 60 دولار بالبرميل / فالربح باستخدام هذه الطريقة كما في الجدول الاتى:




Normative references - ISO​ 7507-4, petroleum and liquid petroleum products-calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks Part 4: Electro Optical Distance Ranging -OIML International Recommendation IR 71, Fixed Storage Tanks, General Requirements -ISO 7507-6, petroleum and liquid petroleum products-calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks Part 6: Recommendations for monitoring, checking and verification of tank calibration and Capacity table -Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standard chapter 2-Tank Calibration Section 2D-Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electro Optical Distance Ranging Method FIRST EDITION, AUGUST 2003 ANSI/API MPMS 2.2D-2003 - Kali bra Quality handbook, approved by NMI for Weights& Measures and approved by The Council for Accreditation for commercial (tank calibrations for API-use) 
منقول للفائدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
شكرا للاخ سالم على نقله لهذا الموضوع
الحقيقة انني قد سررت في أول يوم من تصفحي و تسجيلي بهذا الموقع الرائع ان أرى موضوعا قد نشرته منذ فترة بموقع بلدكس اونلاين لكن الامر الذي أثار في نفسي رؤيتي لعدم وجود أي رد لهذا الموضوع مايفسر الاهمال العربي لموضوع المعايرة 
إن أي آلة أو عداد / قياس طول ,سماكة, حرارة,منسوب,وزن ........./ تعتبر في أوروبا ليست ذات قيمة اذا لم يتواجد معها جدول أو شهادة معايرة سارية المفعول تعطي أخطاء القياس و التصحيحات اللازمة وتكون صادرة عن طرف ثالث معتمد 
وكذلك الخزان بوصفه أداة قياس لحجم السائل يحتاج لجدول معايرة ساري المفعول والا كانت نتائج القياس غير واقعية و تفتقر للمصداقية .


----------



## المهندس . محمد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله هذا مجهود عظيم وشئ جميل 
بارك الله لك واعانك وسدد خطاك
واشكرك علي هذه المعلومات الدقيقه الجميله


----------



## انتصار حامد (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## merohussein (19 أغسطس 2009)

thanks for this information


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2009)

_ مشكور جدا" على الجهود _


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس سالم على هذه المعلومات القيمه ، مع تحياتي لكم ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## اشرف معهد نفط (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومة القيمة انا طالب واذا لسا في من هل المعلومات كتر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifasams (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## aly_zz (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حساتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## aly_zz (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الموضع فى غايه الاهمية 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eng1990 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود عاشت الايادي


----------



## amouc (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (27 مايو 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## salem001 (2 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على المرور وهدة الردود الطيبة والشكر موصول *للاخ العزيز المهندس عبدالرحمن الطعمة* صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله عنا خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.​


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخونا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (23 أبريل 2012)

Thank you


----------



## احمدالربيعي (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------

